# Does Interval add inventory after midnight?



## tracie15436 (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe this is a odd question, but I've noticed that I pull more inventory during the morning than in the mid-afternoon.  Can you tell me if Interval adds to its inventory at night?  Is there a better time to check new inventory?  Is there a better day?  I've noticed Friday morning seems better as well.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 20, 2008)

It appears that II is loading new inventory throughout the day and night.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 20, 2008)

They must do.  To misquote Alan Jackson & Jimmy Buffet "It's midnight somewhere"


----------



## applegirl (Jun 20, 2008)

I asked someone who knows a lot about II and here's what they  said:

"Interval deposits happen live for the most part.  Because of this, most deposits will appear between 9 to 6 EST (their operating hours). Some of their larger resorts, Marriott for example, deposit inventory electronically, so those deposits happen at the developer's discretion, over a 24 hour period.  The II reps don't see these, they just add to the system automatically."

HOpe this helps!

Janna


----------



## icydog (Jun 20, 2008)

*I disagree- I found that early morning Eastern time is best*

Say what you will but I follow II a lot. I really think that most of the inventory is put on line in the wee hours of the morning. And to go even further, Monday morning is by far the best morning for II exchanging


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 21, 2008)

Marylyn,
I think what you are seeing is the lack of demand (user activity) during the wee hours of the morning.  Anything that hasn't been matched just sits there while we sleep.

I know for sure that Marriott puts things in the system all day long.  There are some good Marriotts out there right now in flexchange from last night, but I've snagged some good ones at 1:00 in the afternoon also.


----------



## wfillion (Jun 21, 2008)

I have also seen (and made) some great exchanges first thing in the morning. I suspect II does a complete rebalancing between supply and demand on a nightly basis. So for instance, if only one unit for a particular week and resort exists and assuming II assigns some kind of point value for trading purposes, this unit may be assigned a value of 800. Now 10 people during the day deposit the same week at the same resort, those deposits may be assigned a successive lower point value but I don't think it would affect prior deposits. So then periodically II would then need to rebalance the point values. Since this would involve processing every deposit and outstanding request taking into account future expected activity, it would only make sense this would be a batch process that would happen when demand on the system was is at it's lowest. So then what is seen first thing in the morning are not new deposits, but prior deposits with a lower trade value.

Just a theory!


----------

